# Moving to Sorrento for six months



## LuisMexico (Jun 26, 2021)

mc12 said:


> Hi- I have just moved to Sorrento with my husband and child and it would be nice to meet some other English speakers. Let us know if you would like to catch up.
> Regards
> Mary


Hello, my name is Luis I am from Mexico. I speak english and spanish. I lived in Canada for over 6 years and I am thinking in moving for six months to Sorrento. Do you have any helpful information to know which website to contacr for rent any information would be great.
Thank you.


----------



## NickZ (Jun 26, 2009)

Do you have a visa ? They don't tend to hand out visas for six months.



https://www.soloaffitti.it/



Try that but six months is too short for most normal rentals and too long for a touristy one.


----------

